
Memories of Steve (2014) - ca98am79
http://donmelton.com/2014/04/10/memories-of-steve/
======
chmaynard
Great read. While I was a writer at Apple, I was invited to attend a few
monthly staff meetings of the Graphics and Imaging team. At one of these
meetings, Don Melton gave a fascinating presentation on the developmental
history of Safari. I don't remember much about the content of the talk, but I
remember thinking I was in the presence of a brilliant mind and a great
project leader.

